# 2017 Hunt planning and deadlines



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

With the season all but wrapped up, I think it is time to look ahead to the next year of hunting. Probably the second most exciting thing in hunting to hunting itself.

*These are the application deadlines moving forward - *_(Some are based on last years dates.)_


Alaska - December 15 - All Species - Drawn in Feb 
Wyoming- February 1st - NR Elk - Drawn in Feb 
Arizona - February 9th - Elk and Pronghorn - Drawn in April 
Utah- February 16th- 19th - Hunt Expo - Drawn in Feb 
Wyoming - February 28th - Moose, Goat, Sheep, Bison - Drawn in May 
Utah - March 2nd - All Species - Drawn in May 
Montana - March 15th - Deer, Elk - Drawn in April 
New Mexico - March 23rd - All Species - Drawn in April 
Colorado - April 5th - All Species - Drawn in May 
Nevada - April 18th - All Species - Drawn in June 
Idaho - April 30th - Sheep, Moose, Goat - Drawn in June 
Montana - May 2nd Sheep, Moose, Goat, Bison - Drawn in June 
Wyoming - May 31 - Deer, Antelope, R Elk - Drawn in June 
Montana - June 1st- Antelope - Drawn in July 
Arizona - June 3rd - Deer, Sheep - Drawn in August 
Idaho - June 5th - Elk, Deer, Antelope 
South Dakota - July 20 - Deer
 *Point System by State*


Alaska - Lottery - Non Refund License Req - Tag Fees Up Front 
Arizona - 20/80 Bonus - Non Refund License Req - Tag Fees when Drawn 
Colorado - 100/Pref (Deer/Elk/Pronghorn) - Stamp Req - Tag Fees up front 
Colorado - Lottery (DB) - Stamp Req - Tag Fees Up Front 
Colorado - Wizard System (Moose/Sheep/Goat) - Stamp Req - Tag Fees Up Front 
Idaho - Lottery OIL or LE- Non Refund License Req - Tag Fees Up Front 
Montana - Bonus Point^2 (Deer/Elk)- Combo License to put in - Stamp 
Montana - Bonus Point^2 (others) - Stamp - Tag Fees when Drawn 
Nevada - Bonus Point^2 - Non Ref License - Tag Fees when Drawn 
New Mexico - Lottery - Ref License - Tag Fees Up Front 
South Dakota - 100 Pref - Tag Fees Up Front unless points only 
Utah GS Deer - 100 Pref - Non Ref License - Tag Fees When Drawn 
Utah Hunt Expo - Lottery - Non Ref License - Tag Fees When Drawn 
Utah LE/OIL - 50/50 Bonus - Non Ref License - Tag Fees When Drawn 
Wyoming - Lottery (Bison, Goat, R Elk/Deer/Pronghorn, NR Doe Pronghorn) - Stamp - Tag Fees Up Front 
Wyoming - 75/25 pref (Moose, Sheep, NR Elk/Deer/Pronghorn) - Stamp - Tag Fees Up Front

*My current plan is as follows:*

Arizona - Shot in the dark at rut elk with a rifle and shot in the dark at strip pronghorn. Not really looking to get lucky, just figure that I will put out a shot in the dark rather than putting points only on an application in Arizona.

Utah Hunt Expo - Still undecided, but will probably put in for the OIL's and maybe a few elk hunts given that I am on the waiting list.

Wyoming OIL - Bison and Goat Lottery for sure, Moose will be a definite, but Sheep will depend on whether I decide to go points only or put a shot in the dark.

Utah - With put in for all species with Pronghorn and GS Deer really the only species that I have a decent amount of points in. The GS Deer will probably be a party app in one of those southern units.

Colorado - Points only. I have enough points to draw hunts that I would hunt in the state, but figuring I will draw GS Deer putting in for points will keep me at par with the creepers.

Nevada - All shots in the dark hoping to get lucky. I may put in for points on deer and antelope, because I would love to spend a boat load of time in the areas that I want to draw.

Wyoming R Draw - By the time I put in, I will know all states results but Nevada. Which will give me a few options. If I strike gold in Arizona draw, The hunt expo, Wyoming OIL draw, or the Utah draw then I will pick the units close to me for deer (102) and elk (100) and hope to get lucky. If I strike out all the way to the draw, I will look at some type 3 deer tags and some elk units with higher draw ability in combination with decent success.

Arizona - Deer will be a point building adventure by putting in for 13a and 13b. Sheep will probably be points only, because of the cost of a tag if I do draw it (3k).

South Dakota - Is the same situation as Colorado. I have enough points to draw a whitetail tag in the black hills, but do not think that I will have enough time to hunt it this year - thus I will have to keep up with the point Jones'.

2016 was a great year and I still have 2 late season cow elk tags that start in 3 days. 2017 can shape up to be a good year and you never know I may just get lucky.

What are everyone else's plans coming up?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Man, I wish I could do the non resident deal like you muscle but I am stuck with Utah for the foreseeable future. With that said, I faired very well this year on general tags and have late season cow elk draw tag in progress. 

Next year will be much the same as this year minus a draw on cow elk with no points unless I get lucky. I will hit the expo and put in for a bunch of hunts- probably 15-20. Other than that it's general bull and buck for me plus throwing my whopping 3 let deer points at something. 2 more years of waiting to get back in the LE elk pool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll apply for LE elk and general deer in Utah's bucks & bulls drawing. I've got a handful of moose points and I'll keep applying... I don't expect anything to happen though. If the LE elk doesn't pan out I'll do the general any bull.

Then in in Utah's antlerless application I'll try to get a cow elk tag for the area where the family cabin is for a third year in a row. If I'm not successful there then I'm hoping they still have control tags for the unit.

I'll apply for a couple doe pronghorn tags in Wyoming and statistically should draw those again this year.

My son will turn ten in a couple weeks and I'm hoping to take him up to Idaho for his first elk hunt and may combo that with a bear tag. He's pretty excited about that prospect.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My plan for 2017 is points in Cal, Ore, Nev, Ut, Wyo, Az. And purchasing 5 OTC deer tags. Kinda takes the fun out of the draws but oh well. I guess I have a long shot at sheep and goats in a couple states. -----SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> My plan for 2017 is points in Cal, Ore, Nev, Ut, Wyo, Az. And purchasing 5 OTC deer tags. Kinda takes the fun out of the draws but oh well. I guess I have a long shot at sheep and goats in a couple states. -----SS


I think it would be really fun to go on a deer carousel one year. Are you going to try and get 4 species/subs in one year ? (CBT, MD, CWT, WT)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Man, I wish I could do the non resident deal like you muscle but I am stuck with Utah for the foreseeable future. With that said, I faired very well this year on general tags and have late season cow elk draw tag in progress.
> 
> Next year will be much the same as this year minus a draw on cow elk with no points unless I get lucky. I will hit the expo and put in for a bunch of hunts- probably 15-20. Other than that it's general bull and buck for me plus throwing my whopping 3 let deer points at something. 2 more years of waiting to get back in the LE elk pool.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


If you figure out how to hunt the open bull, then you may never have to worry about putting in for the ELK LE again.

LE deer in Utah is a tough call. Might try the books , they give out more tags than FL 1000 lakes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think it would be really fun to go on a deer carousel one year. Are you going to try and get 4 species/subs in one year ? (CBT, MD, CWT, WT)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My plan is to have 2 Sitka tags, one mule deer rifle tag, one whitetail rifle tag, and a mule deer bow tag in the pocket next year.

I am working on a deer slam and hope to add a nice Sitka to the collection. So far I have a Whitetail that I killed last year. If I manage to get a nice enough muley, then it will also go on the 'stump'. Coues and Columbians are next.

I live for deer hunting and usually try to have at least 3 tags per year.----SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> My plan is to have 2 Sitka tags, one mule deer rifle tag, one whitetail rifle tag, and a mule deer bow tag in the pocket next year.
> 
> I am working on a deer slam and hope to add a nice Sitka to the collection. So far I have a Whitetail that I killed last year. If I manage to get a nice enough muley, then it will also go on the 'stump'. Coues and Columbians are next.
> 
> I live for deer hunting and usually try to have at least 3 tags per year.----SS


That's a good time. Deer are definitely a lot easier to pack out than elk. Good luck on your adventures next year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> My plan is to have 2 Sitka tags, one mule deer rifle tag, one whitetail rifle tag, and a mule deer bow tag in the pocket next year.
> 
> I am working on a deer slam and hope to add a nice Sitka to the collection. So far I have a Whitetail that I killed last year. If I manage to get a nice enough muley, then it will also go on the 'stump'. Coues and Columbians are next.
> 
> I live for deer hunting and usually try to have at least 3 tags per year.----SS


What archery tag are you planning on having?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*uh...haven't seen the bottom of my freezer in 4 years*

Wow, hunting is complicated, and expensive.

I plan on buying more meat at the store. It's cheaper and I don't need one of those ATV thingies.

.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Great summary of deadlines and info. Thanks! I'll just add the December 27, 2016 deadline for the Texas desert sheep draw. Odds are horrendous, but for $10 I'm in. I'll hopefully be in grad school next year, so I'm going mainly for points or the dream tags that I will be lucky to ever draw. Here's my plan:

Arizona: Toying with it, but probably can't justify the cost.

Colorado: Rocky Mountain sheep and deer points.

Montana: Rocky mountain sheep.

Nevada: Can't justify the expense, but I'm doing it anyway. Apps for Cali and Desert bighorns, points for deer and pronghorn. I may start on elk as well.

Texas: Desert sheep.

Utah: Desert sheep for sure, maybe points on LE elk or maybe I'll convince myself I'll have the time to do it if I draw. Probably a point for general deer. I'll try for a cow moose tag but otherwise buy points for antlerless. I've set a budget for 10 expo tags, and have opted to go with the "go big or go home" philosophy and apply for mostly OIAL.

Wyoming: Points across the board.

I'll be absolutely astounded if I draw any out-of-state tags this year. Good luck everyone.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I drew a bear tag last year after 8 years and a deer tag this year with 9 points, so now I'm entering a lull. 

I'll apply for LE archery elk (0 points, not expecting much), and OIL Moose (13-14 points, not expecting much). Hopefully some friends will draw and I can play spotter/pack mule.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For the first time in years I can take it easy with very few hunts that are actually planned. 

Just deer in Utah, Colorado, and Arizona. Javelina in Arizona. Elk in Utah and Colorado. Antelope in Wyoming. 

If I get lucky perhaps a bison tag in Utah.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I will just get a license and tag for southern Idaho somewhere not far from Bear Lake.

Just want some venison for my freezer.

Don't need or want a trophy anything.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Im being forced to tag along on an Alaskan deer hunt . Ill probably put in for a Utah muzzle loader deer tag, Wyoming bison tag, LQ antelope, deer and elk in Wyoming, but probably just hunt Wyoming general deer and elk, and antlerless lopes..


----------

